# Brca and colaris testing



## TYSON1234 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a general question, is anybody billing for counseling for the BRCA and Colaris testing? If so, are you using the codes 99401-99404? Also, if you recall them back in 2 weeks, can you bill an office visit or is there another code I should be looking at? Any input would be greatly appreciated because our office is starting to use this testing.


----------

